# Learning from the experts....



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's my dog's link on k9data:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=323101

I'm hoping that someone wouldn't mind helping explain to me what COI means (good vs bad). Anything else of interest on this pedigree?

Appreciate everyone's time to help teach me a few things!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dont know what all the titles mean but wanted to give you this site that shows all the different abbreviations that dogs can get thru different avenues. 
http://www.k9web.com/dog-faqs/lists/acronym-list.html


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the name!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love the name Duncan. My boy Duncan went to the bridge in December.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

COI is Coefficient of Inbreeding and, in and of itself, does not mean a lot. Your dog's COI is about average-I have seen them as high as 30% plus. Whether the number is bad or good depends on the dogs involved. If your dog is heavily linebred on lines with good health and longevity, that can be a good thing. 

There have been some studies done with Poodle's that showed that fertility decreased after about 20% COI. 

It's a very nice pedigree, with some very nice dogs in it.


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't take credit for the name, Paula Bedard here on GRF offered it as a suggestion and all of us loved it! 

Linda - thanks for the information. So, COI is one indicator of health, longevity and possibly fertility? I've read through the description of COI several times and thought that Duncan's was average too. When someone here talks about a test pedigree, is that to determine what the COI will be, looking for which line will be predominant?

I enjoy searching k9data, linking to all the dogs in a puppies past, mostly looking for health and longevity. I know that there is a lot more to understand so I appreciate the information!

Vern - so sorry for the loss of your Duncan! Our Buddy passed in November and we will miss him forever.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

COI is the coefficient of inbreeding. It is basically (in its most general terms) saying how closely the sire and the dam and their lines are related by looking at the shared dogs in their pedigrees.

Alot of breeders use line-breeding to strengthen desirable characteristics in a line and make the pups more predictable. Line-breeding results in a higher COI. Another common technique is breeding two dogs who both have relatively high COIs but aren't as closely related. This allows for an out-cross that is a bit more predictable.


----------

